# Rau bina - một loại thực phẩm giàu giá trị dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể



## Nguyen Hai Chinh (11/9/21)

*Rau bina là loại rau gì?*

*Rau bina* chính là rau chân vịt hay còn gọi là rau cải bó xôi hoặc bắp xôi, chứa giá trị dinh dưỡng cao rất tốt cho cơ thể, được tiêu dùng để làm cho nước ép hoặc chế biến làm cho món ăn.

Rau chân vịt có nguồn, xuất xứ từ vùng Trung Á hay Tây Nam Á. Mang tên gọi là Spinach, lúc vào Việt Nam, chúng được phiên âm thành rau bina. Chúng thuộc họ Dền, được người dần trồng để ăn nhờ nguồn dinh dưỡng dồi dào đem lại. Rau chân vịt còn được xem là thảo dược. Với phổ biến công dụng xuất sắc trong việc đề phòng và giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh.

*Rau bina có những công dụng gì?*

Rau chân vịt có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao, rất khả quan cho sức khỏe và thường được chế biến thành các món ăn và nước ép để uống. Ngoài ra thì loại rau này còn được dùng làm thuốc. Chúng có đầy đủ công dụng như: Phòng chống ung thư, nâng cao miễn dịch, cải thiện mắt, tương trợ sức khỏe xương, giữ cho làn da khỏe mạnh, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa, bảo vệ não bộ,...

*Vài món ăn ngon chế biến từ rau chân vịt*

Sinh tố rau chân vịt tương đối dễ làm và có thể tiêu dùng thường xuyên, vừa làm cho đẹp da lại bổ dưỡng cho sức khỏe. Món sinh tố rau chân vịt phòng ngừa nguy cơ mắc các bệnh về tim, mắt, song song tương trợ giảm cân rất tích cực.

Salad rau rau chân vịt cũng khá dễ chế biến và thơm ngon, bạn hoàn toàn được phối hợp cùng nhiều loại rau, củ với nhau và một số nguyên liệu để tạo nên hương vị thích hợp sở thích của mình.

Trên đây là một vài thông tin về rau bina, các công dụng bổ ích cho sức khỏe và 1 số món ăn được chế biến từ rau này. Bạn có thể xem thêm những kiến thức sinh lý, thảo dược khác tại *Haubiendafuka.net*


----------

